# good food? bad food?



## Octalfox (Jun 28, 2013)

Just wonderd about recomendations on a good all round hedgehog food and something a little extra for the baby months... been looking around and 



 doesnt seem to bad but im no expert... so can anyone recomend? and tell me if that seems any good?


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Hedgehogs are lactose-intolerant so this food would not be a good choice. Purina is not a high quality brand of cat food. Some good brands are Blue Buffalo, Innova, Chicken Soup for The Cat Lover's Soul, Natural Balance, and Solid Gold. I use a mix of Blue Buffalo and Innova. I recommend that you get at least 2 different brands. That way in case one brand gets recalled you have another one your hedgehog will eat.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is the nutritional information for that food:

Ingredient(s): 

Meat and Animal Derivatives (Min 4% Chicken in Brown Kibbles), Cereals, Vegetable Protein Extracts, Oils and Fats, Minerals, Fish and Fish Derivatives, Yeast, Milk and Milk Derivatives (Min 4% Milk In Milk Kibbles), Vegetables (min. 4% Carrot In Orange Kibbles).

Typical Analysis: 

Moisture 10%, Protein 40%, Oils and Fats 12%, Fibre 2.5%, Ash 8.5%.

I believe that "meat derivatives" is the same as byproducts which isn't good. Also the protein is to high. It also has dyes in it to make the pieces different colour, which isn't good.


----------



## Octalfox (Jun 28, 2013)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> Hedgehogs are lactose-intolerant so this food would not be a good choice. Purina is not a high quality brand of cat food. Some good brands are Blue Buffalo, Innova, Chicken Soup for The Cat Lover's Soul, Natural Balance, and Solid Gold. I use a mix of Blue Buffalo and Innova. I recommend that you get at least 2 different brands. That way in case one brand gets recalled you have another one your hedgehog will eat.


Thank you <3


----------



## Octalfox (Jun 28, 2013)

Um im in the UK do you know any places that sell them here? failing that is this ok food?






its for wild i think so idk if its ok


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Octalfox said:


> Um im in the UK do you know any places that sell them here? failing that is this ok food?
> 
> Spikes Semi-Moist Hedgehog Food 550g: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> its for wild i think so idk if its ok


I see that stores in the Uk do not carry the brands I listed. I did find one that I did not list but I have heard other people using. Royal Canin is one brand thar is sold at Pets At Home in the UK. The are having a 3 for 2 sale going on right now http://www.petsathome.com/shop/cat/cat-food-treats/dry-cat-food/?ref1=1|Brand-|Royal+Canin look at the nutrtion and make sure the one you chose has Protein: 35% Max Fat: 15% Max and Fiber: 2% min.


----------

